# Kid obsessed



## lisamarie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

So my wether is 2 weeks old and he is crazy about finding a nipple....his brother is content to play while he endlessly searches for a nipple...HELP!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you talking about bottle feeding or dam raising?


----------



## lisamarie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you talking about bottle feeding or dam raising?


Bottle fed....


----------

